# Au revoir



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Au revoir.

Je suis venu vous dire  encore ?  que je men vais. Ou que du moins je disparais sous ma forme actuelle.
Beaucoup de bons moments passés ici, et beaucoup  trop ?  de bouts de moi laissés ici.
La marche actuelle du Net me glace le sang : les déclarations de google, le partage de la connerie humaine en guise de réponse à la promesse dune mise en réseau de lintelligence.
Je ne souhaite plus laisser de traces, pour échapper un tant soit peu à la société totalitaire de linformation qui se profile (songez par exemple quimpots, assedics, caf, banques séchangeront leurs données). On connaît les garde-fous actuels mais pas les folies futures, le siècle dernier nous a prouvé quelles sont sans limites.
Bien sûr, je vous aime trop pour partir vraiment. Comme dirait lautre, Ill Be back. Mais sous une forme light, lisse, sans confidence ni personnalité, confidentialité et politiquement correct oblige.
Merci pour tout, Macuser pour toujours.

iPantoufle


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2009)

Et tu crois qu'en lissant tout toi même  volontairement   facon bienvenue à Gattaca , c'est mieux?

Par ailleurs certes une des perspectives est glacante , et le mouvement " droit à l'oubli" est très en vue , mais agir  est sans doute préferable au lissage  ou retrait.
Pas facile.


----------



## boodou (23 Décembre 2009)

'tain Julien Coupat était inscrit sur MacG !
on attend la version light


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2009)

Bon ben à bientôt Frédéric M.


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon ben à bientôt Frédéric M.



Ouais bah tu peux parler toi !
Toi aussi tu flippes grave de la société totalitaire qui contrôle tout on the web, watching every fucking activity, comparing the data from the CAF to the Assedic, trying to profile you and so on 
LA PREUVE !!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais bah tu peux parler toi !
> Toi aussi tu flippes grave de la société totalitaire qui contrôle tout on the web, watching every fucking activity, comparing the data from the CAF to the Assedic, trying to profile you and so on
> LA PREUVE !!!



Non, c'est juste que ça ne _te_ regarde pas.  Pis bon tu dois t'en foutre aussi.


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, c'est juste que ça ne _te_ regarde pas.  Pis bon tu dois t'en foutre aussi.


Ouais, ben de toute façon...
Regarder par le trou de serrure d'un (p'tit) suisse... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, ben de toute façon...
> Regarder par le trou de serrure d'un (p'tit) suisse... :mouais:



Y a je crois suffisamment de candidats à l'orgelet.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai écrit une lettre au directeur d'internet.
Il m'a dit de pas m'inquiéter.
Donc je reste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Donc je reste.



Moi aussi... Le seul truc perso que j'ai posté sur MacG, c'est que j'aime les zombies Nazis et les Gretchens hypermammaires à couettes... J'ai rien à me reprocher! 


Sinon, vous groupes sociaux sont observés et au besoin modérés par les tauliers de MacG...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, vous groupes sociaux sont observés et au besoin modérés par les tauliers de MacG...


Même le Team Consomac?  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Même le Team Consomac?  :affraid:



*ILS* sont capables de tout...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2009)

Perso, je ne comprends pas cette sorte de paranoïa ambiante qui règne depuis quelques mois ... d'une part, il n'est pas question que je renie maintenant ce que j'ai dit ou écrit par le passé ... j'assume complètement, mais d'autrepart, je ne me sens pas important au point que "X" ou "Y" veuille me fliquer ou me tracer ! En fait, je m'en fiche royalement....


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> je disparais sous ma forme actuelle.



Alors à bientôt!  Tu m'faisais bien rigoler personnellement sur certains d'tes posts... 


J'espère que ce sera toujours le cas sous ta nouvelle forme (iChausson? iCharantaise? ... ou alors, histoire de brouiller les pistes : iMocassin? iEspadrille?  )


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Alors à bientôt!  Tu m'faisais bien rigoler personnellement sur certains d'tes posts...
> 
> 
> J'espère que ce sera toujours le cas sous ta nouvelle forme (iChausson? iCharantaise? ... ou alors, histoire de brouiller les pistes : iMocassin? iEspadrille?  )



Tu viens de casser son plan de retour là maintenant c'est malin


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ....En fait, je m'en fiche royalement....



de l'auto-fichage en somme... N'oublies pas de déclarer ton fichier à la CNIL!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

Moi je suis déjà fiché aux RG par mon propre cousin qui y bosse... 
Mais bon, ici on s'en fout un peu... C'est comme avoir son bac.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> iEspadrille?  )



En iEspadrille, on a l'air d'un iCon - dixit les iNuls.


----------



## jugnin (24 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bien sûr, je vous aime trop pour partir vraiment. Comme dirait lautre, Ill Be back. Mais sous une forme light, lisse, sans confidence ni personnalité, confidentialité et politiquement correct oblige.



Oh ben non... Ta bonhomie légendaire, ton humour et sa pertinence cinglante me manqueront, vraiment...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Au fait j'ai oublié de dire qu'en fait on s'en branle que tu te barre ou pas. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Mets des bottes, il neige.

Au revoir tout de même.


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fait j'ai oublié de dire qu'en fait on s'en branle que tu te barre ou pas. :style:



Pourtant JP, en tant qu'ancien de l'OAS, tu aimes bien les fiches et tout ça


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE ]au revoir[/YOUTUBE]
cela ne vous rappelle rien ?


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Même le Team Consomac?  :affraid:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ILS* sont capables de tout...



Bah quoi, on existe  
Juste pour faire vivre un peu le forum de l'autre coté 




Sinon, un de moins, encore 
Google nous aura tous :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fait j'ai oublié de dire qu'en fait on s'en branle que tu te barre ou pas. :style:


Ah ben, voilà !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Bah quoi, on existe
> Juste pour faire vivre un peu le forum de l'autre coté



Mais c'est pas de vous dont je parlais, nez d'boeuf... :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Beaucoup de bons moments passés ici, et beaucoup  trop ?  de bouts de moi laissés ici.



Pas d'inquiétude, Nephou passera la serpillère :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fait j'ai oublié de dire qu'en fait on s'en branle que tu te barre ou pas. :style:



Se branler dans une pantoufle ?
Ah ouais, pourquoi pas.
Une chaussette aussi, y paraît.

Par contre, en restant dans le côté j'ai la bite qui sent les pieds, je pense qu'il vaut meux éviter la tong.

Hé hé.


----------



## boodou (25 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Se branler dans une pantoufle ?
> Ah ouais, pourquoi pas.
> Une chaussette aussi, y paraît.
> 
> ...




Tu parles trop de ta vie privée, tu va avoir de gros problèmes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Même le Team Consomac?  :affraid:



Avec seulement 2 membres il n'y a pas grand chose à surveiller dans ce groupe.


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Au revoir.
> 
> Je suis venu vous dire  encore ?  que je men vais. Ou que du moins je disparais sous ma forme actuelle.



Ben à partir du moment que tu ne t'enfonces pas dans les sous-bois, avec toute ta panoplie et ton bidon d'essence pour le grand voyage vers Sirius, on ne va trop s'inquiéter pour toi, hein...


----------



## tatouille (25 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle est un drogué


----------



## gKatarn (25 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fait j'ai oublié de dire qu'en fait on s'en branle que tu te barre ou pas. :style:



C'est pas très consensuel


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ben à partir du moment que tu ne t'enfonces pas dans les sous-bois, avec toute ta panoplie et ton bidon d'essence pour le grand voyage vers Sirius, on ne va trop s'inquiéter pour toi, hein...



Amis de l'OTS bonsoir. :affraid:

A+


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

Bon de toute façon, pour le fichage et tout le tralala-big brother, on risque rien, Mackie n'est toujours pas admine


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon de toute façon, pour le fichage et tout le tralala-big brother, on risque rien, Mackie n'est toujours pas admine



:love: L'admine est de la même famille que l'Imax ou le dahu. Par contre, il semblerait que le Mackie existe, on l'a vu dans les toilettes d'un avion encore récemment 


PS : Abuse des bonnes choses :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

Par la lunette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Par la lunette ?



Il n'a pas encore tenté la contre-plongée


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, j'ai raté des trucs ces derniers jours.
Pour une fois qu'il y a un sujet intéressant au bar... :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2009)

Un siège qui se libère ? Bon alors je reviens ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Un siège qui se libère ? Bon alors je reviens ! :love:



Nan, tes gentil, nan! Déjà qu'on s'est débarrassés de toi comme modo...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan, tes gentil, nan! Déjà qu'on s'est débarrassés de toi comme modo...



Rhooo ! Des p'tits mots doux pour mon retour ! :love:

Mais je conteste, c'était l'inverse : c'est moi qui me suis débarrassé de vous !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Mais je conteste, c'était l'inverse : c'est moi qui me suis débarrassé de vous !



Oui oui, c'est ça... Mais dans le genre pas là, je t'aimais bien... Là tu vas devenir odieux. Allez, file!


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Rhooo ! Des p'tits mots doux pour mon retour ! :love:
> 
> Mais je conteste, c'était l'inverse : c'est moi qui me suis débarrassé de vous !


Tiens j'avais entendus dire que c'est les Admins qui t'on dézingués


----------

